# Contador 0-16 y 16-0...



## ligus (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola Estimados Amigos: es mi primer tema, les cuento me dedico a la reparacion de Tv, Audio y otras yerbas pero siempre hay un pero me llego un sobrino afligido o mas bien desesperado: en el cole le piden para aprobar la materia un proyecto de un *contador* cuya consigna es que debe contar de 0 a 16 tres veces y quedar en 00 tambien me dijo que le pedian que sea descendente aparte de ascendente pero que no importaba mucho mientras que lo haga de 0 a 16 las tres veces y quede en 00. Me trajo una placa con un circuito que habia hecho con los integrados que le dijo el profe pero no conseguia hacerlo andar, lo observe descubriendo algunas fallas en pistas con conexiones que no debian ir pero no mejoro, lo que veo en el pcb es que tiene muchos puentes de cables y si alguno esta mal soldado seguro falla todo. Me trajo el proyecto para probarlo en el simulador y alli funciona pero en la placa no. les dejo los archivos para que los vean y si ustedes opinan que lo podria cambiar por otro circuito( no importa que sea con otros integrados). Bueno disculpas por los extenso de mi mensaje pero queria explicarles. Quedo a la espera de su consejo o circuito desde ya muchas gracias y les deseo una Feliz Semana...
PD: en el PCB faltan las resistencias 330 ohms de los display.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola ligus

Pues dile a tu afligido sobrino que hay varias cosas por mejorar en su circuito:
1- Reacomodar todos los componentes del circuito para que sea más legible a primera vista.

2- Observa la compuerta AND Marcada con una *A*. Cuando se cierre el interruptor *A* si la compuerta está a nivel bajo ésta se quemará pues por medio del interruptor *A* le llegan directamente 9v.

3- Tiene conectada la salida C del contador de las decenas a la salida de la misma compuerta AND *A.* De ese modo cuando una sea alta y la otra baja uno de los dos circuitos se quemará, el que sea más débil.

4- La terminal número 5 de los Display’s NO es necesario conectarla a tierra(Gnd).

5- Cada que los contadores de unidades y decenas llegan a 16, les está programando un cero por medio de sus entradas P1, P2, P3 y P4. Haciéndolo de ese modo y si este circuito se arma en la realidad, ese 16 no se verá en los Display’s. Para estos casos hay que restablecer a 17. 

6- Es mejor utilizar las terminales de XV y 0V donde se requieran; esto es igual a insertar una batería pero se ve más limpio el diagrama. Esas terminales están en: Insert->Power Supplies->Voltage Rail ó Zero Volt Rail.

7- Para las resistencias que van entre el decodificador y el Display, el simulador LiveWire tiene unas en grupo de 7 con lo cual se facilita el hacer el circuito. Están en Insert->Passive Components->7 Resistors. Tambien se les puede programar su valor.

Por medio del contador *B* y la compuerta AND *B* está deshabilitando los contadores de unidades y decenas por medio de sus entradas EN cuando aquel llega a 3. Correcto.

Si tu afligido sobrino quiere que cuente descendentemente habría que hacer otra circuiteria con compuertas lógicas y tal vez con compuertas de 3 estados.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ligus (Jul 27, 2011)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos por su analisis tan detallado
y didactico si yo hubiera tenido un profe como usted seguro que entendia este tema   Bueno lo he visto en el simulador y esta de DIEZ pasaremos a tratar de hacer la placa para hacerlo el proyecto real, cualquier duda y le pido disculpas desde ya, lo voy a estar molestando. Le deseo lo mejor para Usted MrCarlos .


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola ligus

Hicieron las correcciones o cambios que les señalé ??
De otro modo algunos componentes se quemarán.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ligus (Jul 27, 2011)

El proyecto estara basado en el circuito modificado que usted nos envio, por ahora estamos en la compra de los componentes y despues de lleno al proyecto, este circuito se puede pasar a placa no? Gracias por su atención!!
Saludos desde Cordoba- Argentina


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola ligus

El circuito NO lo modifiqué solo reacomodé los componentes. Bueno esto también es modificar.
Observen que en aquel circuito, en la imagen, se ve todavía el interruptor que cuando se cierra aplica 9 V a la compuerta AND nombrada A.
El adjunto ahora si ya lo modifiqué.

Al hacer la placa, como llaman ustedes, hay que tener en cuenta que ningún Software que haga PCB’s reacomoda las conexiones entre los diferentes componentes para que le queden más cerca.
Esto hay que hacerlo uno desde el diagrama.

Por ejemplo si entre IC1 e IC2 hay 4 conexiones sería bueno, si se puede, conectar los PIN’s del 8 al 13 del IC1 a los que quedarían frente de IC2 los cuales son del 1 al 6. En circuitos de 14 terminales. Esto es solo un ejemplo, no tiene nada que ver con tu circuito.

De este modo el Software que genera el PCB no dejaría o dejaría menos puentes con alambres.
Hay que ayudar a ese software para que haga un mejor PCB.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ligus (Jul 28, 2011)

Estimado MrCarlos: que programa me recomienda para hacer el PCB?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola ligus

No tengo experiencia en programas para hacer PCB’s.
Creo que Tú utilizas el PCB Wizard de [/COLOR]http://www.new-wave-concepts.com/
Proteus tiene el ARES. Multisim 11 Tambien Tiene. CircuitMaker es otro. 
Sin embargo no puedo recomendar alguno ya que no los he utilizado.

saludos


----------



## ligus (Sep 1, 2011)

Hola Amigos: estoy de nuevo con el proyecto "contador" y tengo algunas dudas, en el circuito que esta adjunto pueden ver entre el IC6-4029B , IC2-4511B y las entradas de la AND Gate estan dos puntos denominados A y B, me podrian decir cual es su significado porque haciendo el PCB me salen estos puntos los cuales no veo que vaya conectado nada. Hice la placa de doble faz pero como salian esos puntos no lo segui, espero me saquen de la duda para asi poder dar termino al proyecto desde ya muchas gracias...

MrCarlos queria enviarle un mensaje privado pero no tengo la cantidad de mensajes necesarios para enviar mensajes privados, lo molesto para que me saque de la duda ya que usted fue quien hizo los cambios en el circuito original y ademas pidiendole disculpas por mi atrevimiento le pido revise el circuito y si puede lo deje lo mas entendible para gente de escaso conocimiento como yo y mi sobrino asi poder hacer la placa que sera de doble faz para no tener problemas con los puentes. Desde ya muchas gracias... Saludos desde Argentina


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 1, 2011)

Hola ligus

Esas que mencionas son terminales. Solo las inserté para detener los “alambres” que no se muevan al mover la compuerta AND asociada.
Puedes borrarlos ya que no se utilizan en ninguna otra parte del circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ligus (Sep 1, 2011)

Muchas Gracias MrCarlos por responder..


----------



## ligus (Sep 28, 2011)

Estimado MrCarlos ayer me visito mi sobrino pidiendome este famoso proyecto del contador, lo hago que lo veo en el simulador en mi pc y me pregunta porque al comenzar a contar en la decena aparece el 0 y al instante se pasa a 1 y sigue contando 11, 12, 13 hasta 16 y pasa el numero de veces a 1 y comienza de 00 hasta 16 despues pasa el numero 2 de veces y sigue 00 al 16 y alli pasa a 3 veces y queda el numero 00, MrCarlos podra usted ver cual es la causa que no comienza contando desde 00 ó ver la forma de que cuente tres veces desde 00 a 16? le juro que con esta ayuda sera la ultima vez que lo molesto pasa que mi sobrino se tiene que presentar en octubre y no queda nada de tiempo encima lo voy a tratar de armar en una placa de doble faz  por favor espero su tan valiosa ayuda desde ya muchas gracias y le deseo lo mejor...
Saludos desde Argentina


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 29, 2011)

Hola ligus

Es muy probable que agregando un capacitor en paralelo con el interruptor de Reset se solucione eso.
Esto es natural en los simuladores. Inclusive al armar el circuito físicamente.

No había visto mi correo electrónico. Perdón por la tardanza.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ligus (Sep 29, 2011)

Felicitaciones por su docencia y paciencia en explicar todo. Yo lo hacia andar con el boton "play" (no sé si se llama asi) del simulador pero lo probe usando la llave y el pulsador y sale de diez ahora a comprar el material y a hacer realidad el proyecto. UN MILLON DE GRACIAS Y MIL DISCULPAS POR LA MOLESTIA. Saludos muy cordiales desde Argentina.


----------



## ligus (Oct 11, 2011)

Estimados Amigos y en especial MrCarlos le cuento que arme el circuito fue en placa simple con el agregado de algunos puentes que me diseño el PCB Wizard (si hace falta mañana le adjunto unas fotos) bueno primero lo probe con una bateria de 9volt y los numeros decenas y unidades quedaron en 00 y el digito de las veces casi formaba un 0, como no paso nada y medi el voltaje de la bateria que era nueva y en un principio tenia 9,54v y ahora estaba por los 8,19v entonces decidi probar con una fuente con un 7809 para que me de los 9v clavados, le conecte y probe y nada empiezo a revisar y no veo nada raro y sucede que paso mi mano por encima de un 4511 y comenzo a contar hasta llegar al 16 y volvio al 00 y siguio pero si movia la mano se ponian numeros erraticos osea cualquiera, la mano estaba encima pero sin ejercer presion como para dudar de un contacto, el digito de veces cambio de numero pasando directamente al 2 y nada mas, otra cosa que note es que calientan bastante las resistencias limitadoras de 220 ohms. MrCarlos usted me dijo en su ultimo aporte que podia faltar un capacitor en la llave, me podria decir de que valor seria dicho capacitor?? y al poner la mano no sera que estoy provocando cierta capacidad?? Por favor me podrian aconsejar que debo hacer o por donde probar, ya creo que falta menos por favor denme una mano para poder terminar con este proyecto, desde ya muchas gracias a todos...


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tu circuito esta mal armado... por eso se sobrecalienta y funciona mal... 

Revisa bien las conexiones... que las alimentaciones esten correctas y no haya cortos circuitos entre los pines... 

Tambien puede ser un problema de la PCB


----------



## ligus (Oct 12, 2011)

Amigos les adjunto archivo con circuito y Pcb si ustedes pueden verlo para saber que opinan y agradezco al Sr. Chico3001 por su atencion y le cuento que he revisado soldaduras con una lupa y no veo nada mal y tambien he revisado con el circuito, una duda es que los integrados los puse con zocalo puede afectar en algo? Por favor vean los circuitos y ya les pongo fotos de lo que hice... muchas gracias.. saludos desde Argentina.

Amigos les envio fotos del contador como veran en la del frente el display marca 7 y cuando presiono el touch o cierro la llave no vuelve a 0... y en la otra casi forma un 0 y tambien van del lado de las soldaduras espero me puedan ayudar desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## retrofit (Oct 12, 2011)

ligus dijo:


> Amigos les adjunto archivo con circuito y Pcb si ustedes pueden verlo para saber que opinan y agradezco al Sr. Chico3001 por su atencion y le cuento que he revisado soldaduras con una lupa y no veo nada mal y tambien he revisado con el circuito, una duda es que los integrados los puse con zocalo puede afectar en algo? Por favor vean los circuitos y ya les pongo fotos de lo que hice... muchas gracias.. saludos desde Argentina.
> 
> Amigos les envio fotos del contador como veran en la del frente el display marca 7 y cuando presiono el touch o cierro la llave no vuelve a 0... y en la otra casi forma un 0 y tambien van del lado de las soldaduras espero me puedan ayudar desde ya muchas gracias...



Que no te salga el "0" completo puede ser por...

Que el segmento "f" del Display este mal. Para asegurarte, cambia el Display de posición .
Revisa el camino desde la salida "f"  Pin 15 del CD4511 hasta el Pin 9 del Display.
Otra cosa que veo es que no has puesto condensadores de desacoplo en los CI, en todo Circuito Integrado ya sea Analógico o Digital hay que poner siempre un condensador entre el Pin de alimentación y masa, este condenador se pondra lo mas cerca posible del integrado.
Por lo demás si este circuito funciona en la simulación tiene que funcionar montado en la placa.

Saludos.


----------



## ligus (Oct 12, 2011)

Gracias EB4GBF por tu atención y quisiera saber de que valor son los condensadores de desacoplo? y de que tipo? ceramico o poliester o electrolitico??por favor pasame ese dato para probar desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## BKAR (Oct 12, 2011)

como hubiera querido que me enseñaran estas cosas en el colegio..bueno qeu mas da

si la cuenta de 0 a 16 no ha habido problemas..
-indica que el display esta bien
-que el 4511 funciona ok
pero sino.....a revisar
porque cuando mandas el Ld del pin 1 no muestra cero??
..el pin 3 lap test del 4511 activa todos los segmentos..
..una cosa que no responda a una entrada y otra cosa es que 
responda con un comportamiento extraño...
fuerza a 1 logico esas entrada saber q pasa, cortocircuitalas por un momento a VDD nose..tu mira

..aka EB4GBF dice de capacitores en la alimentacion...
si tambien seria buena idea...
los CMOS ..en tu caso la serie 4000 es muy sencible a cambios y "desviaciones o variaciones" del voltaje de la fuente
..que la fuente no este en condiciones para alimentar este circuito ...jala mucha corriente..
mal filtrado de la fuente o algún factor externo puede intervenga ..ejm
estas en un taller con maquinas, sierras taladros..etc..todo esto influye, en el circuito..peor en un secuencial(contadores, FF, Registros, ect )y sin protección uhhhhy..pero si todo esta apagado no habria problema (corrijanme si me equivoco)..proba otra fuente o otro lugar la cocina el lavadero..esas cosas suceden


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 12, 2011)

no he seguido bien este hilo... asi que mil disculpas si me equivoco??

con nueve volts... no podria resistencias mas grades que 220 ohms  alos diplay,  ya que en mis tiempos que hacia esto usaba de 220 para  los 5 volts..   yo creo que una de 560 vendrian bien..


otra cosa.. los integrados cmos son muy delicados....en cuestion de estatica.. son muy sensibles..
yo lo armaria con integrados TTL. alimentados obviamente a 5 votls..
saludos.



saludos..


----------



## ligus (Oct 12, 2011)

Gracias BKAR y armandolopezmx gracias por sus comentarios y les aclaro que no entiendo mucho del tema me meti en esto para ayudar a mi sobrino a rendir y el circuito es uno que trajo mi sobrino y que el Sr. MrCarlos muy gentilmente reformo, anteriormente un colega menciono los condensadores de desacoplo quisiera saber valor y tipo de capacitor porque esto puede estar pasando cuando le pase mi mano por encima de los integrados... y a armandolopezmx le pido si tiene un circuito con integrados TTL que por favor lo pase y se podria probar, el tema es que el contador cuente de 0 a 16 tres veces.. por favor pasenme el valor de los condensadores de desacoplo asi pruebo si es esa la falla. Saludos..


----------



## retrofit (Oct 12, 2011)

ligus dijo:


> Gracias EB4GBF por tu atención y quisiera saber de que valor son los condensadores de desacoplo? y de que tipo? ceramico o poliester o electrolitico??por favor pasame ese dato para probar desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos.



Buena, la verdad es que se me paso decirte el valos de Condensadores, el valor que norlalmente se pone en los desacoplos de los CI es de 100n. yo siempre los pongo "Multi Capa" pero se los puedes poner de cualquier tipo.

Saludos.


----------



## ligus (Oct 12, 2011)

Mil gracias EB4GBF por tu tiempo, voy a probar y te aviso...espero que funcione!!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 12, 2011)

hola que tal amigo ligus...

mire... lo que pasa es que hace tiempo que no manejo la electronica digital... y pues tardaria un poco de tiempo en investigar y hacer el circuito.. pues solamente dispongo un poco de tiempo por las noches..

es cuention de que diga que tantos tiempo se dispone para que su sobrino entregue el circuito????

un saludo...


----------



## ligus (Oct 13, 2011)

Hola Gente de ForosdeElectronica: Sigo con este proyecto, bueno les cuento que puse en cada pin de alimentacion y gnd un capacitor de 100nf, ademas cambie las resistencias de los display de 220 ohms por 470 ohms, encontre que el display no llenaba todos los segmentos por falta de una conexion debido a error en PCB, le puse resistencias de 4k7  a gnd en las entradas del 4073 como me aconsejo un amigo, en todos los cambios he probado y NADA!!! estoy  :cabezon:    los display estan en 00 igual que el de veces y si sigo con el paso de la mano empieza a contar  y segun como pase la mano hasta cuenta de 00 a 16 en cambio si saco la mano queda clavado el ultimo numero y por mas que presione touch o cierre la llave no cambia, me estoy volviendo loco!!!    que sera Amigos?? el uso de puentes puede ser?? podria probar con hacer una placa en doble faz pero quisiera estar mas o menos seguro para hacerla, algun integrado ?? a los que tienen mismo nombre los cambie de posicion hasta incluso tenia otros y los he cambiado. Muchachos alguno tendra una  idea  o un circuito probado no importan los integrados el tema es que cuente de 00 a 16 tres veces, acepto de 00 a 20 por el mismo precio jaja!! bueno Amigos este es mi lamentable reporte espero su ayuda desde ya muchas gracias

Amigos no lo puedo creer!!! teniendo una mano encima empezo a contar de 00 a 16 y si presiono el touch se pone en 00 y empieza de nuevo a contar y si cierro la llave se queda en 00 todo mientras tenga mi mano encima, sera que estoy en  la imposicion de manos y tendre el don de sanar?? ja ja como interpretan expertos y no expertos esto que sucede?? falta de qué??? blindaje? filtraje?? o ... ??? escucho comentarios desde ya muchisimas gracias!!!


----------



## ligus (Oct 13, 2011)

Amigos sera que haciendo la placa de doble faz funcione o que le puede faltar?? Ayudenme por favor  

MrCarlos usted fue quien le hizo las reformas al circuito original que opina que puede estar pasando??? por favor comente desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 13, 2011)

Hola ligus

Realmente no sé que esté pasando con tu circuito ya elaborado en la Placa.

Al parecer falta alguna conexión a tierra, negativo de la fuente, en algún(os) circuito(s).
Verifica con el Ohmetro que exista continuidad entre el negativo y las terminales de todos los IC’s que, según el diagrama deben estar conectados a tierra. Además, todas las terminales 7 deben estar a tierra.

Verifica todos los puentes de alambre que hiciste tal y como se ve en el circuito impreso y compara contra el diagrama.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 13, 2011)

algunas patas de algunos integrados de los contadores. estan sin conexion a tierra o a vcc?

porque por ahi se puede meter estatica...

saludos


----------



## troyka (Oct 13, 2011)

Coincido, eso es falta de tierra en alguno de los integrados.
¿cómo/donde pusiste los capacitores de desacople?


----------



## retrofit (Oct 14, 2011)

Ligus. Tienes que tener algo mal montado, estos circuitos son estremadamente simples. Piensa por un momento en los miles y miles de circuitos comerciales que se fabrican, todo funciona bien, no dan problemas, no pienses en fabricar una placa Multi Capa, en Electrónica las cosas son más sencillas de lo que parecen, si un simple contador diera problemas figúrate que sería de todo lo demás. 
Revisa tu montaje, mide tensiones, analízalo parte por parte, aseguraté que la tensión es estable y sin rizado, que los condensadores de desacoplos están correctamente montados.
Olvídate del efecto de pasar la mano,no te llevará aningun lado.
En ocasiones la falta de alguna alimentación o retorno de masa, aparentemente los CI digitales cumplen su función ya que las señales retornan por otro Pin del CI.
Si en un CI olvidamos conectar el Pin + puede parecer que el CI funciona ya que le puede entrar tensión por otro Pin que esté a "1" pero esto causará un funcionamiento deficiente pero aparentemente normal.
Utiliza la lógica para seguir las señales, al final te funcionará correctamente.
Ánimo.


----------



## troyka (Oct 14, 2011)

Ligus, arrancá por la más básica, si tenés poné un tester con la función de sonido o cualquiera que mida resistencias y chequea:

1) los Vcc de todos los CI , todos tienen que tener 0 resistencia entre ellos.
2) las tierras de todos los CI, también, cero resistencia entre ellos. <- por ahí debe pasar el tema. (fijate que esta tierra coincida con la de la fuente)
3) chequea darle el pulso al contador de forma manual (poner el pin de entrada de ese pulso a Vcc) a ver si cumple su función.

Temitas aparte:
Podías haber hecho más pistas de cobre y te ahorrabas mucho cableado externo.
No leí que es lo que usaste para hacer la placa, pero por ejemplo, en la mayoría de los programas, es mejor usar el "auto route" y luego las pistas que te quedan pendientes las pones a mano. Incluso cuando no tienes forma de hacerlo con una sola capa, la arrimas medio cerca y pones un puente ( o varios), esto te facilita la visibilidad respecto a poner tanto cable soldando.
Te ahorra mucho laburo eso...Lamento que llegué tarde a ver el post, sino te lo hacía en un rato. Cualquier cosa avisame.
¿tuvieron en cuenta usar un microcontrolador?
saludos


----------



## ligus (Oct 15, 2011)

Estimados Amigos ayer no les respondi porque no estuve, les agradezco sus mensajes con tan valiosos consejos, les cuento que voy a volver a 0 y lo primero que voy a hacer es sacar todos los zocalos de los integrados, los que venia usando habian sido reciclados del primer proyecto, ayer compre todo nuevo ademas para los capacitores de desacople que conecte entre pin de +Vcc y Gnd en los CI de 14 pins son los pines 14 y 7 y en los de 16 pins son los pines 16 y 8 y para esto compre los capac. multicapas, revisare primero entre circuito y hoja del PCB por las dudas el programa hubiese tenido un error como la falta de una conexion al display y le cuento al Amigo Troyka que gracias a Dios cuento con tester analogico, digital y osciloscopio digital de 40Mhz lo que falta es mas cabeza al tecnico, voy a ver como esta el ripple de la fuente y verificar que llegue voltaje a los puntos que deben tener voltaje. No hare placa doble porque no consegui encima en donde consegui era carisima. Al Amigo Troyka le cuento que para la placa use el PCBWizard y aprendi a usarlo sobre la hora o sea fue por deducion mas que por estudio y no sabia que se podian poner pistas como tu dices, si tu quieres experimentar me queda una placa virgen de una capa de 15x15 y el proyecto base lo trajo mi sobrino del colegio y aqui el estimado MrCarlos lo reformo y en el simulador anda de 10 y nunca se hablo de microcontrolador pero como es un circuito para presentar en el cole creo que deberia ser este o como este porque es esto lo que han visto en el programa de estudio. Bueno a empezar de nuevo y no abandonare porque es como un reto esto ahora. Les deseo lo mejor y que pasen un FELIZ FINDE SEMANA!!!


----------



## troyka (Oct 16, 2011)

Que grande Ligus, haber sabido que contabas con buenas herramientas es otra cosa.
1) solo por verificar, los capacitores de desacople los pusiste en paralelo a VCC y tierra no?
Perdón si es una pregunta tonta, pero nunca se sabe....
2) Dado los síntomas que tenía la placa, (y que tienes osciloscopio) podrías ver la señal en VCC y en las patas, en busca de ruido.
3) yo uso circuit maker y Altium, alguno de los dos debe ser compatible con el formato del PCBWizard...
también aprendí sobre la marcha, es lo mejor que hay...Cualquier cosa mandame que te doy una mano,
pero acordate que es muy cómodo eso de rutear hasta donde más pueda el programa y luego seguirlo a mano...

saludos y buen finde.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 16, 2011)

Mas simple:

Afortunadamente pusiste los integrados en zocalos, desmonta todos los zocalos y pon el multimetro para que mida continuidad (algunos suenan un zumbador cuando hay continuidad), ve midiendo todos y cada uno de las conexiones y velos marcando con un lapiz en tu diagrama ... asi detectas si hay problemas o no...


----------

